# Ol' Roy



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone feed Ol' Roy? How is your dog doing on it?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My 1 uncle feed it all of his dogs over the years. They have full lives between 14 and 18+ years. The 18+ dog was a rescue who was at least 2 when he go her and he had her for 16 years. She did develop kidney stone but not til she was 16 I think. Not bad for a mutt on Ol'Roy.

I personally would never feed it. 

Feed what works for both you and your dog.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ol Roy is the top selling pet food in North America by a very wide margin. It outsells all Nestle Purina, Proctor & Gamble (Iams, Eukanuba, Innova etc), Hills (Science Diet), Nutro, Diamond Products combined.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> Ol Roy is the top selling pet food in North America by a very wide margin. It outsells all Nestle Purina, Proctor & Gamble (Iams, Eukanuba, Innova etc), Hills (Science Diet), Nutro, Diamond Products combined.


Who Knew????


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I dont think so! :yuck: 

Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, chicken by-product meal, wheat middlings, animal fat [preserved with BHA and citric acid], natural flavor, brewers rice, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, color added [red #40, yellow #5, blue #2], zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex [source of vitamin K activity], riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.5%

My dogs don't have any allergies and we tried Iams(good )-one dog been a farting machine,Purina Pro-Plan-same,too much fart and finally went to Eukanuba and love it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, would not feed it to ANY animal, lol.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It says a lot about what the average consumer wants in a pet food. Low price is by far the driving force behind the average consumers pet food decisions.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Ol Roy is the top selling pet food in North America by a very wide margin. It outsells all Nestle Purina, Proctor & Gamble (Iams, Eukanuba, Innova etc), Hills (Science Diet), Nutro, Diamond Products combined.


Are you sure? I've never laid eyes on in a store, and never heard of it before joining this site...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Are you sure? I've never laid eyes on in a store, and never heard of it before joining this site...


Ever heard of Walmart? (It's Walmart's store brand)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooooooooohhhhh. That explains a lot. I pretty much never set foot in there. Thanks.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I was gonna write, it's what all the walmart shoppers use, lol, but excuse me, not all Walmart shoppers. I was at Walmart yesterday, but I would not buy dog food or dog treats there, lol. In Walmart you really have to read the labels in the dog/cat section, so much made in China.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is one formula I would buy at Walmart. Sold in many Walmart stores, just not ours.

Iams® Sporting 29/18


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I buy almost all my dog's food from walmart. Just not from the pet section.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I get Pedigree from Wal-Mart (Healthy Vitality). That's what Reece eats.

Tucker gets special food so he doesn't get all itchy and stuff.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Ooooooooohhhhh. That explains a lot. I pretty much never set foot in there. Thanks.


Yep, I get to Walmart maybe once a year--the store creeps me out. I'm a Walmart-o-phob!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Walmart was just there today. Not in pet section though. We have a super walmart here in Florida. We spent $200 if i went to Publix it would have easily been $300..i buy everything but meats from there. Prices are drastically cheaper than Publix. Special K cereal at Publix is $4.00..at Walmart $2.98. how can you beat that. I am Italian i know good "spaghetti sauce" or as i call it "gravy"...the walmart "great value" whole tomato cans and sauce cans are so good. The best gravy i have ever made is from their brand. Now im hungry


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't like Walmart's business practices, or the way they treat their employees. I try not to shop there but sometimes have no choice, because the one thing Walmart is really good at is putting the competition out of business. Seems every time I find something there I like, it's not there the next time I go. Drives me nuts


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey... don't pick on Walmart! 

I wouldn't buy dog or cat food there, but I buy a lot of groceries and birdseed there. And my eyeglasses. And birdseed!  

If I were going through a regular petstore for bird seed (cockatiel seed, parakeet seed, finch seed), it would cost me $60 for all three - every month.  Walmart it's just $20 every month.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a good friend who has worked at Walmart for years. If you work there full time, for a certain number of weeks, they have to give you benefits. So guess what happens on the last week? You don't work 40 hours! 

My sister owned a small bookstore. Walmart would send people in to check our stock and then make sure they carried the same stuff - at a lower price - because her store was SUCH a threat to them. Walmart has destroyed a lot of small town businesses - and since most of their stuff comes from China, I have a problem with shopping there.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Was at WalMar tthis afternoon, and got some things for granddaughters for Christmas--Got a My Little Pony Pegacorn, regular $15 for $4 for one, and thee Zoobie things, one had beenb $11 and not sure of the ohter, for $1 each. 

We jsut don't want to rive 25 miles into Corpus to shop except at Christams or if we need a special item. Mostly, we drive 5 miles to Aranasas Pass to Walmart and Loes across the street from it, or another coupe of miles to Trachtor Supply.

I see peope with 2-3 bags of Ol Roy dog food all the time over there. I hae never used it.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Personally, no.

And honestly it's not one I would pick for my dogs. BHA is a known cancer causing agent, among other ingredients I'm not fond of for my dogs food.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Personally, no.
> 
> And honestly it's not one I would pick for my dogs. BHA is a known cancer causing agent, among other ingredients I'm not fond of for my dogs food.


BHA is also a hormone disruptor according to Dr. Dodds in her Canine Thyroid epidemic book. I have no scientific proof, but when Toby was on foods that contained BHA we had a heck of a time maintaining his thyroid levels, even on supplementation. We switched to a non-BHA additive kibble and so far his thyroid hormones are better balanced and maintained with supplementation.


----------

